# Questions About Texas Cichlid.



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Alrite lads, I got myself a 5" texas Cichlid and a green terror of about 6".

The issue is that Texas is a really mean bastard and doesnt stop picking on GT.

1.- Why is the GT being so p*ssy he aint holding his groun?.

2.- Would at some point the GT be capable to react and start holding his ground?.

3.- Im thinking about giving GT away cause if it continues this way GT is going to....







soon.

4.- My main intention was to get two texas but they are hard to get donw here. This guy is more likely to be alone soon so last question would be: What it can happen if eventually Im able to get another texas of about the same size the one I currently own, how likely is i could introduce him to the tank with no prob.?... I mean this f*cker sized the tanks just as soon as he got in, he didnt take no even 5 minutes to start behaving as if he had been in the thank for months!!!.

What can i do or how likely is it going to be to get him a partner without him picking on partner just as soon partenr enters the tank?. I think this guy is very aggy, I donno if all the texas are like that but this dude has loads of personality and he's a mean bastard.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you shouldnt expect the GT to all a sudden hold his ground. usually when a fish (even a GT) gets dominated, the behavior doesnt stop. there are things you can do to level out the aggression with cichlids but generally speaking if one fish is overpowering another the behavior seldom stops for no reason.

it isnt impossible to find a tank mate for a very agro fish. introducing another texan is a possiblity in the future. you're discovering one of the meanest american cichlids. texans are downright bullies.

the first step you should take (and i dunno if you have already) is to create micro-territories. caves and covered areas are a must. the typical cichlid tank is more bare then decorated (usually for good reason) but in the case of aggression adding 'hiding' spots for the weaker fish (or even the more aggressive one will often balance or ease the aggression. instead of patrolling an entire tank the agro fish will often lay claim to his favorite spot allowing some of the other tank mates to breath a little better.

with JD's, GT's, Texans and convicts i always recommend the clay pot caverns or ones made from stone. every time ive done this is has worked wonders. 
however, this might not be the answer. the hard truth is the GT may have to go. with a fish like a texan i always do the 2 to 1 ratio. i usually stock a tank mate thats twice the size of the texan for obvious reasons. save for some species that are reputated for being worse in bahavior.

start with some caves. create a micro territory. also, the last thing you might think of diong is adding more fish, but if done right the other fish will take the attention off the GT. something like a fast shoal of barbs that can hold their own.

if the GT is getting beat up bad, the answer is removal.

what size tank are they in? how big are they again? and whats the tank look like? does the GT still eat or is he bullied that bad yet?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Central thanks for your reply.

At this point GT is totally overwhelmed by Texan. Texan is a restless bullier he is battering GT sides and he has already make him bleed. I don't think he's gonna make it if I leave him at the tank longer.

Im taking him to the LFS for them to shelter and save his life otherwise soon he will die.

What kind of cichlid can hold his ground to this bad boy????.

Do you think if I get another Texan of about his size it would be very likely they both get along well?, what about another Texan varety sucha s red texas? Would it a red do well?, what about a flower horn?.

He's in a 85 us gal.

Texas is some 4 or maybe 5 inches long, GT is about 6.

Cheers.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Told ya the Texas would own anything.......

Aggressive fish need aggressive tankmates.......You should be fine to introduce another texas of Opposite sex

Take the GT back-If he is getting dominated already-It wont change...

Do not introduce a FH to that tank...you will have a dead texas soon after.....

Jags,RD's,Viejas,festae,midasetc,etc could be tank mates to a texas.....


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thaks for repy AK... yes Im taking GT back to LFS.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> Thaks for repy AK... yes Im taking GT back to LFS.


No problem amn...Hopefully you get to add a tankmate to said tank...
Texas cichlid are some nice fish though........Toss up some pics sometime of the new guy........


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah I am really inlove wit Texas they are great!!!! What about introducing a red texas???

As soon as I can i'll upload some pictures, you can count on it, Im taking out the terror at this very same moment, level of agression is rasing....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> Yeah I am really inlove wit Texas they are great!!!! What about introducing a red texas???
> 
> As soon as I can i'll upload some pictures, you can count on it, Im taking out the terror at this very same moment, level of agression is rasing....


You can try a red texan..you will find out quickly if its a male or not though....Have another tank ready-Or hope you live pretty close to a fish store...lol


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I don't know how GT's got a rep as bad-asses, I've never see one able to handle itself in a territorial dispute. Any of the Parachromis should be able to hang with a Texas but it's never going to be a peaceful soothing tank, if you get my drift.

Like Central said, you've got to have lots of sight breaks to get the other fish out of the aggressors line of sight, that's what causes the fights, no matter how big the tank is. If an aggressive fish can steadily see it's opponent, it will never stop attacking but if you break the line, even for a second, it can seem to forget it's in attack mode.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for replies guys.

GT is out the tank now, he's safe at the LFS and texas is alone.

I thought this guys were like oscars regardig apettite, this Texas seems not to be interested but in pellets, I have tossed some feeders but he ignores them, yersterday I tossed some pieces of tilapia fillet and he also ignored them while oscars eat pretty much everything they stumble with...

What can you commente about it?.

what do you think about a cuban as a tank mate?????....whay I am starting to think is that only one fish same spicies but different gender would work...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> Thanks for replies guys.
> 
> GT is out the tank now, he's safe at the LFS and texas is alone.
> 
> ...


Small pieces of torn meats (like shrimp,fish,mussels,etc,etc) will work
But honestly-A high quality pellets diet will be best for it's coloration and diet. Dont get it on any kind of feeders man-you will be sorry once it does.....
Cuban can have the attitude to stay with a texas.....
You just have to play with tank mates man when dealing with cichlids..........Do you have plenty of sight breaks like previosly mentioned....


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok....I think I should include some clay pot i thoungh my tank had some spots for them to hide but the fact is it doesnt.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

all good advice above. id steer clear of feeder fish. his diet should revolve around a great pellet with the ocassional frozen food as a treat. 
the texas usually wont bother with actually eating small feeders until he is nearly full grown.

it appears you have yourself a top tier aggressive texan. so if youre going to play with tank mates, make sure they have an out. id recommend setting up a hospital tank just in case.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

If you put another fish in, change the whole tank around first, don't let the Texas have his favorite spot anymore, make him establish a whole new territory. I don't thing any cichlids should eat fish as a regular part of the diet. I've always fed all mine pellets, my favorite being Kens Fish Soft and Moist.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Again thanks for replies.

This nutter is very quiet now the GT is gone I think now he's just getting bored.

Mi fish has a good large about 5 inches from nose to the spot of the tail but I think he needs to get more bulk, he is not too thick and this fish look awesome when they are thick.

Im opening another theard with pictures.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

saw the pictures. man what a cool looking fish. just a really good looking texan. hows things been with him as of late?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thing doin just fine, remember I told you I tossed some clean feeders and I told you he doesnt pay attention to them?? by this morning they were gone...

I need to buy some floating pellets cause I commited the mistake to buy some sinking pellets and as gravel is big the little pellets get into the gravel spaces and go to the bottom so fish can't take most of them...

With floating stuff he could easy take it from surface...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes sir, floating is the way to go

ill recommend a product i love. Omega One cichlid pellets. comes in a twist off lid container. you can buy it at petsmart. all my cichlids gobbled it right up. and it really does wonders with nutrition.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks mate I write than brand and name donw but I dont live at the states, I donno If I can get it donw here, I've seen several fish food brands tho.


----------

